# Choctawhachee bay charter this weekend



## thewarhammer (Mar 25, 2012)

I am looking for a choctawhachee bay guide for this Friday on my boat out of hog town bayou. Just need someone to teach us how yo fish the area. If not a guide I would be happy to take someone who knows how to catch fish in the area for free.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Try this: Capt. Dan Kolk 850-232-0027. Has lived there his whole life and knows it like the back of his hand.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Call Capt Bubba Byrd at Just Right Charters - (850) 685-1443.

https://www.facebook.com/JustRightCharters


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

not sure if you could get him on your boat, but no one knows that area better than Hunter Forbes with 30/a guide service.


----------



## thewarhammer (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks guys:thumbsup:


----------



## cjmn2006 (Dec 12, 2014)

Please update on what you ended up doing and how it went. My family and I are newly stationed at Eglin and we're looking for a boat guide as well. Preferably on our boat but we may end up trying a commercial charter.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

I will second Bubba Byrd. Blake Nelson with last cast charters is great too. I know them both very well. Good fisherman and very entertaining.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Blake Nelson, LW Burroughs, or any of the Shallow Water Expedtions guys. Not sure if any will guide from your boat or not but they're the best around Destin/30A


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

I fish around the bay/Destin. Depending on boat size I can show you some stuff at no cost, shoot me a message. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

How did the trip go? Who did you select? Any Pictures?


----------



## thewarhammer (Mar 25, 2012)

I have to give a big thanks to Hunter and Bubba. Neither could guide us on the days we wanted to go, but they gave me a few pointers that really paid off. Also met some forum members at the ramp on a day the weather kept us from going out that really new there stuff and help us out. Thanks guys!


----------



## thewarhammer (Mar 25, 2012)

One of the other hosses.


----------



## CBfabrication (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks like you were out chasing the birds, the reds have been good here in the Choctawhatchee this year.


----------



## MTank411 (May 24, 2015)

Nice reds!


----------

